# New Living Room System...



## amythompson172 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now that we have the new Samsung 61" LED DLP in the living room, it's time to get a small non-invasive system to accompany the new display. My husband has commented that the sound on the DLP is lacking tremendously compared to our former Toshiba big screen. Of course he has wanted larger speakers for a while now for when he listens to the digital music channels.

This living room system needs to be simple and inexpensive as possible. We are not looking for anything that will blow us away. I don't even really care for surround, just front LCR and a receiver. The center will be placed on the top shelf of the display stand and therefore is limited to a maximum height of 6".

The only source right now is a Dish Network ViP622 receiver. However, when the Samsung dual hi-def player comes in for the HT room, I'll move the Toshiba XA2 to the great room.

I prefer floorstanding mains so that I want have to worry with stands, but I'm not going to totally rule out the use of stands.
For the center I'm considering the Yamaha NS-C125 2-Way Bass-Reflex Center Channel Speaker for $79.99.
This center will fit easily within the 6" shelf space since it's a little under 4" tall.

For the fronts I'm considering the matching Yamaha NS-F310BL 2-Way Bass-Reflex Floorstanding Speaker for $299.99.

I like that these are small/slim and will not be intrusive, plus they are piano black which will match the piano black bezel around the DLP display. $250 for a LCR setup seems cheap enough. Obviously though, with these only sporting 3" woofers, the response is going to be extremely limited. I'll need a very small sub and Yamaha hasn't long released something that I think will work perfectly and will fit in with the equipment easily.

Yamaha YST-FSW150BL Advanced YST II Down-Firing Active Subwoofer for $243.95

This sub should fit on my display shelving with my components and keep me from having a sub box on the front wall.

Of course all of the above are merely what I've found thus far that seems like a good fit.

Receiver wise... the least expensive unit that will pass 1080p HDMI appears to be the Onkyo TX-SR506 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver for $160.

~$790 for this system is really more than I want to spend so I may end up having to opt for a HTIB system. Or maybe consider better towers with 6.5" woofers and fore go a sub since we're not looking for thunder or boom.

Suggestions and recommendations are welcomed!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like you propose would be far superior to a HTIB. I would take a look at Pioneer's SP Series which are Designed by Andrew Jones who also designs Pioneer subsidiary TAD's ultra expensive Speakers. Here is a write up from Home Theater Magazine: http://www.hometheater.com/cedia2010/092310pioneer/

Also, I would seriously consider getting the Onkyo TX-NR609 for $319 from Accessories4less. It has a much better Amplifier Stage, Network Capability, THX Certification and Post Processing, and much more. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Also, Newegg has some amazing deals on Klipsch Speakers currently. Take a look at these Icon Series which retail for $599 that are available for $199 a pair: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780083
You could use them for Fronts, Surrounds, Center Channel, and the extra for a Back Surround Channel.
If really wanting Floorstanding Speakers, Newegg has these MartinLogan Motion 10's for $399 a pair after $250 savings. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981007
Add their 12 Inch Reference Subwoofer which is an astonishing $700 off and you would have a great sounding HT. Here is the link to that:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078

And finally they have Polk Audio Towers in the Monitor 50 for under $200 per pair. Here is the link to that:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290205
Moreover, Newegg usually sells these items for even cheaper between Friday and Sunday. And if needing to spend less on the Subwoofer, the Dayton Sub 120 is available for around $180 from Parts Express and is an excellent value and product.
Any of the Speakers proposed are far better than the Yamahas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bmwrider (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out accessories4less if you are thinking Home theater in a box. I just bought one of the Onkyo systems for the family room really reasonable.
I have yet to hook it up busy working on the HT room in the basement!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Amy,
I think I'd suggest you go with a better pair of speakers and skip the sub and center.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

$160 for used 506 or $319 for refurb 609. I have a 576 for my 3.1 living room system, and I think it is fully adequate. The 506 is a reasonable price and will meet your needs, just remember that the extra money for the 609 will buy you future-proofing, versatility if you move the system to a different room/application, and a more powerful amplifier (not to forget about the value of warranty). The above listed Pioneer, Klipsh, and Polk speakers are also a far better investment than theYamaha. A sub such as the Dayton 120 would be a great addition, but you could try with just the speakers and see if the bass is full enough for you living room. I also agree that the center is a great, but not always necessary, add on. 3.1 is great, but 2.1 may be all you need. If you don't cheap out on the 2..


----------



## amythompson172 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Something like you propose would be far superior to a HTIB. I would take a look at Pioneer's SP Series which are Designed by Andrew Jones who also designs Pioneer subsidiary TAD's ultra expensive Speakers. Here is a write up from Home Theater Magazine: http://www.hometheater.com/cedia2010/092310pioneer/
> 
> Also, I would seriously consider getting the Onkyo TX-NR609 for $319 from Accessories4less. It has a much better Amplifier Stage, Network Capability, THX Certification and Post Processing, and much more. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> ...


Thankyou so much for your input, Ill deffinitly take these things into consideration before I purchase!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

My pleasure amigo. We are here for you whatever you decide to help get the best out of it.


----------

